# Growth principles for beginners



## Big A

This is a general guide for beginning and intermediate bodybuilders that don't know the principles behind muscle growth yet or are not happy with the results that they are currently getting.

We will go through training, diet and gear. I will
tell you the principles behind everything that I
recommend for you to do, so you can understand why
certain things happen, so in the future you can fix
problems yourself.
Bodybuilding is a very simple and logical endeavour.
Everything that you do has to be logical. Only logical
actions will give you results. Every time that you
come across a new principle, always ask yourself it it
makes logical sense. If it does not, dump it!

TRAINING

Why does a muscle grow? Because it has to adapt. When
does it have to adapt? When you expose it to something
that it has not done before. When is something that it
has not done before? When the muscle is taxed 100%.
That's 100% effort. What's 100% effort? When you train
to 100% PHYSICAL, not mental failure. So, to make the
muscle grow, you have to train with 100% effort
otherwise, the muscle will not adapt/grow.
Now, using the above logic, for a set to be beneficial
to your growth, it needs to be 100% effort. So, a 100%
effort set of an exercise, will make you grow. Then,
what is the point to do a second set of that exercise?
You cannot go more than 100%. The muscle already has
been taxed by 100% from the first set, so why should
you do a second one? You will just eat into your
recovery ability.
So, you should only do one set to failure per
exercise. Later on, I will describe the training
program and how exercises and warm-ups are involved.

A muscle will not grow until it's recovered. The
muscle will not begin to recover until the nervous
system is recovered. It takes roughly 24hours for the
nervous system to recover from a workout. Only then
will the muscle begin to recover and grow. So, you
should never train 2 days in a row. Even if you train
different bodyparts, you still use the same nervous
system. You train 2 days in a row, your nervous system
recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you
train again, so the body has to concentrate again on
recovering the nervous system.
A training frequency of 3 days per week (Mon, Wed,
Fri) is more than enough. Numerous pros, including
myself, train like this offseason for maximum growth.
Even if you use streroids, you still have to train
like this. Steroids increase your recovery ability,
but they also make you stronger at a quicker rate. The
extra strength will give you the ability to train
harder/tear more muscle tissue, so you will need the
extra recovery that the steroids will give you.

The following is a great training program that I
recomend:

Mon - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
* Incline press - warm-up sets, 1 work set
* Flat flyes - 1 work set
* Millitary press - 1 warm-up, 1 work set
* Lateral flyes - 1 work set
* Rear delt machine - 1 work set
* Tricep pushdowns - 1 warm-up, 1 work set
* Lying tricep extensions - 1 work-set

Wed - Quads, Hams, Calves
* Squats - warm-ups, 1 work set
* Leg press - work set
* Leg extension - work set
* Leg curl - warm-up, work set
* Stiff leg deadlift - work set
* Standing calf raise - work set

Fri - Abs, Back, Bis
* Rope crunches - warm up, work set
* Lat pull down - warm-ups, work set
* Deadlift - warm-up, work set
* Bent-over rows - work set
* Shrugs - work set
* Standing BB curls - warm up, work set
* Concentration curl - work set

You do a lot of warm-ups for your first exercise of
the day. You do one warm-up for the first exercise of
each bodypart, only to optimise the firing of te
neuropathways.
Let's use chest as an example - if for example your
max (work set) in the incline press is 3 plates, then
you do 2 warm-ups with the bar, 2 warm-ups with one
plate, 1 warm-up with 2 plates and then your work set
with 3 plates. The work set is a set where you fail at
about 6 reps. Every workout, you have to do more reps
or increase the weight in that work set (remember, the
muscle has to do something that it has not done
before). So if one work out you fail with 6 reps, the
following nothing less than 7. When you reach 8 reps,
the following workout you should do (increase) a
weight where you can do minimum 4 reps. Then increase
your reps again every workout until you reach 8 again,
and so on. Each rep has a tempo of 2-1-1. That is 2
seconds in the negative, one second in the contraction
and 1 second in the positive.
Then, after you fail in the incline press, you move
straight to flat flyes. You do not need a warmp now
because your chest is more than warm after you failed
on presses.
And that's it for chest. The basic routine stays the
same. If you want variety, small changes as using DB's
instead of BB or doing flat presse and incline flyes
for example, is mor ethan enough variety to keep the
muscle 'confused'.

DIET
VERY simple. Very important that you try to get as
close to 500g of protein per day. Easiest way to do
that is to have a whey protein shake in water with
every meal. Fats and carbs don't matter. Calories
don't count, macro nutrients (protein, fat, carb) do.
If you get to add fat on, just cut out the fats and
keep your carbs bellow 300g/day. That's all it is!
Very simple, but hard to stick to, so not many people
get results. On gear, the more protein you eat, the
more you grow. Is as simple as that. Gear maximises
protein synthesis.

GEAR
You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty.
You need an anabolic - deca or Eq at 400mg/week is
plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like
d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.
You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral
is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half
way point between the off oral period - so 2 weeks
after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If
the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4
weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off.
The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are
saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your
health is OK. If you are still making progress, your
receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your
gains. That's why I do not believe in set time frames
for cycles. Listen to your body. When you use the
oral, you need to use all the liver aids available - Synthergine,
Milk Thistle, L-methionine, Liv-52, etc. Of course you
cannot drink or do rec drugs during that time. Using
these precautions, your blood tests will be OK.
You also need to use an anti estrogen like Nolvadex at
10mg/d throughout the whole time. Also, you have a
choice between HCG every 4 weeks at 5000IU or Clomid
at 50mg EOD. These will make sure that your balls will
stay at a decent size and they will not forget how to
function.
The blood tests that you need are: full blood count,
liver and kidney function tests, FSH, LH, TSH,
cholesterol.
If the Total protein test in the liver tests is high,
that is because of your diet. You need to keep an eye
on the Billirubin and Urea test results. Your FSH and
LH will be suppressed - that's normal because of the
gear. If the TSH is low, add 20mcg/d T3. If the kidney
function is off, then drink more. Protein stresses the
kidneys, so you need more fluids.
When you eventually come off the gear, you make sure
that you are off the orals. Then cut out the anabolic
over 2 weeks. Then the testosterone over 3 weeks. One
week after that, you need to add primo tabs or anavar
(oxandrin) for 3 weeks. That will ensure that you will
keep your gains.
Ideally do a gainkeeper's formula that is outlined in another article.

These are the basic principles behind muscle growth. You do the above you will GROW, no matter what.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## menzies2901

very informative - i was training everyday 6 days a week combining minor and major mucle groups. I have had the pleasure of being trained by an aussie ex - pro who has shown me exactly what you described in the above article. I am currently working out Mon, Wed and Fri this allows the nervous system to recover. This way of training has shown results in a 12 week period to which i change my routine completely
I must admit the training routine is alittle different however the principal is the same. 
Question - cardio??? when do you do this or do you wait to concentrate on this soley


----------



## sTaTic

good post BigA


----------



## LITTLEME

Thats A Great Post. Very Informative And To The Point No Bullshit


----------



## mandarb11

Wow best post that I have read in a long time. Keep them coming!


----------



## LITTLEME

Just To Make Sure I Am Reading This Right..... Chest For Example Do The Warmups As You Stated (i Understand) Than Do 1 Wrk Set For 6 Reps. When You Get To 8 Reps Bump Up Your Weight And Do Six Again. Then Go To Fjys And Just Do 1 Work Set For 6 Reps. Than Next Excercise.


----------



## Big A

menzies2901 said:
			
		

> Question - cardio??? when do you do this or do you wait to concentrate on this soley



I like the cardio, before breakfast, on the non weights days.


----------



## Big A

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> Just To Make Sure I Am Reading This Right..... Chest For Example Do The Warmups As You Stated (i Understand) Than Do 1 Wrk Set For 6 Reps. When You Get To 8 Reps Bump Up Your Weight And Do Six Again. Then Go To Fjys And Just Do 1 Work Set For 6 Reps. Than Next Excercise.



Just in case you mean in the same workout, when you reach 8 reps, stop your set, pick up a heavier weight and do six - no.

When you reach minimum 8 reps during your work set (you fail at least at the 8th rep), then NEXT workout, bump the weight up so you can fail at around the 6th rep mark.


----------



## mandarb11

Big A said:
			
		

> You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral
> is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half
> way point between the off oral period - so 2 weeks
> after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If
> the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4
> weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off.
> The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are
> saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your
> health is OK. If you are still making progress, your
> receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your
> gains. That's why I do not believe in set time frames
> for cycles. Edit/Delete Message



I have been thinking about this myself for quite awhile, why go off. The old answer would be to let your system recover fully. Also explain a little more about the receptors and is it possible to enhance this any? Once they are saturated then do you have to go off? Also explain a little about insulin and its benefits to increasing muscle protein synthesis! Thanks Big A I am going to soak you for all your knowledge!


----------



## healthfreak

Big A said:
			
		

> I like the cardio, before breakfast, on the non weights days.



same here. It seems to help get the blood circulating . It really does make a big differnce if you do it in the moring. I usually have more energy later on in the day. when I cut I do it 5x a week 45min light cardio and compinsate by eating alitle more protein every day. works for me


----------



## STEELADDICTION

Great post!  Makes me think I need to change some things.


----------



## LITTLEME

thanks big a clears it up


----------



## gpearl383

BigA just wanted your imput on sleeping.  How many hours do you think is enough?  I know it is a debatable topic but wanted your 2 cents.


----------



## Big A

mandarb11 said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about this myself for quite awhile, why go off. The old answer would be to let your system recover fully. Also explain a little more about the receptors and is it possible to enhance this any? Once they are saturated then do you have to go off? Also explain a little about insulin and its benefits to increasing muscle protein synthesis! Thanks Big A I am going to soak you for all your knowledge!



Well, the recptors are one of the two theories.
One is that recptors get used to a drug, so they become saturated.
The other theory is that the body likes to balance everything (homeostatis), so as androgens increase in the body, so does cortisol to balance them out. Eventually the body releases a lot fo cortisol, so there's no more benefit from the extra anadrogens.

Either theory, eventually it will stop you from making gains, regardless of how much you bump yoru doses. 
But if you are still growing, there's no reason to come off (as long as your health is fine).

From my personal experience, while insulin by itself is great on paper, when used by itself it doesn't do much more than just make the muscles full and increase water retention. When combined with GH though, ti's a total ball game and incredible size gains happen extremelly quick, even for very advanced lifters.


----------



## Big A

gpearl383 said:
			
		

> BigA just wanted your imput on sleeping.  How many hours do you think is enough?  I know it is a debatable topic but wanted your 2 cents.



I think that's genetic. I personally am a total zombie if I get anythign less than 8 hours per day. 9 is ideal for me. Other people cannot sleep and are fully refreshed after just 6 hours.

Logically though, the more the better as that is whent he body repairs itself and grows.


----------



## thechopper

Great post Big A. Your advice goes against most of what I was taught but it makes sense. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## thechopper

Big A, where can I find more information on your training program/strategy? I have wasted countless hours and energy reping out set after set for years with little results and want to know more about this strategy.
Thanks in advance,
chop


----------



## Big A

Go to www.professionalmuscle.com in the Article's forum, read the sticky with the same name as this thread. Lots of Q & A there plus if you do a search, there's tons of info on this type of training there.


----------



## K1

Excellent thread and info on both boards!!!


----------



## needsomeinfo

Two words, Mike Mentzer , the only man to ever score a perfect, these principles are right along with his


----------



## Dallas

Wow I learned a lot in that post!  Thanks man!


----------



## rebhchad

Nice Info Bro...i Workout Mon, Tue, Wed, Thu.


----------



## OzMonster

*Ozzy needing info*

Hey Im from Australia, n this is my 1st post, I have started your workout...just one question, I am in Australia and since the Cat shut down am having trouble finding or getting the AS here...Is it ok to train like this without it? Do i need to take more rest days or do less sets? or should i just keep it the same and keep the food intake up?? Any ideas would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023

OzMonster said:
			
		

> Hey Im from Australia, n this is my 1st post, I have started your workout...just one question, I am in Australia and since the Cat shut down am having trouble finding or getting the AS here...Is it ok to train like this without it? Do i need to take more rest days or do less sets? or should i just keep it the same and keep the food intake up?? Any ideas would be helpful
> 
> Thanks



Those principles are for people on AAS or off. It doesn't matter. Like Big A said just cause someone is on AAS doesn't mean they should be changing their routine (days on). The Mon, Wed, Fri routine is a perfect balance imo. You have around 48 hrs break if you work out the same time each day then the full w/e off. The question is simply how you workout on the actual day. That is were many go wrong... thinking cos they are doing this new routine of less days (3) that they have to do more sets. Just follow what Big A says in regards to training and diet and you will be spot on. It depends on your weight and although 500g of protein is great even just reaching 300 is good for what most aim for.

Plus depending upon your aims you will want to do cardio. That may be 2-5 times per week depending upon goals. Like he says this is best on days off in the morning. For optimal fat burning do it first thing without eating... but drink water. Then you should have a protein shake just after. Then alittle later (30mins-1hr imo) have a good meal with protein and carbs. 

I personally do abs more than once... usually on Tues, Thurs, Sat (days off). I keep my ab routines short but intense using 3 different methods for each day.

I personally when on a strong cycle would do an extra day. I will do Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri... ensuring about 24hrs between each workout on days together (mon/tues and thurs/fri). Like he says just look up exercise regimes online that use the 3 day method for different approaches. If you do what he says and stick to it you wil only grow.

Just make sure you have stability but flexibility in your routine. Such as having core movements and then others you swop about for each bodypart. Or simply swopping from incline to decline etc.


----------



## fit2fight1

This is very good information from you.Good written too.You have given very nice details on each word very detailed.


----------



## doctorfitness

Quality fundamental information. I wasted alot of time in the gym when I first started...

Big Bump


----------



## learner

hey Big A,
                i am 28 years old, been training for 8 years( 4 years of cycle history).
i am 5 feet 8 inches tall, 223 pounds at 11 to 12 percent bodyfat.

i was wondering if you could give your opinion on my plan( to reach upto 250 - 260 pounds) in the next 18 to 24 months.

was thinking of blasting and cruising at around 
*Blast*
week 1 to 6  
Sustanon250 1000mg/week
Deca durabolin 400mg/week
Hcg 1000iu/week + Femara(letrozole) 2.5 mg eod
week 7 to 12 
Sustanon250 1500mg/week
Deca durabolin 600mg
*Cruise*
13 to 20 weeks
Sustanon250 mg/week
Hcg 1000iu/week + Femara(letrozole) 2.5 mg eod.
*Then repeat
untill i reach your target body wt*
i can tolerate these dosages very well, my blood work has come up good in the past, and i grow very well on these dosages.

i eat around 500grams of protien
180 grams of fats , 225 to 300 grams of carbs every day.
along with all the health supplements needed by todays bodybuilders ( cardiovascular aids, liver aids etc)

however i have always done cycle on and total cycle off +  pct(draw back was to loose muscle mass during off time ... like 4 step forward and 1.5 step back ward).... this is the first time i am doing the Blast and Cruise method.....

my other que is do you think i will be needing to up my dosages... in the subsequent blast and cruise due to some "test tolerance".

wud appreciate your advice
thank you


----------



## learner

hey Big A,
                i am 28 years old, been training for 8 years( 4 years of cycle history).
i am 5 feet 8 inches tall, 223 pounds at 11 to 12 percent bodyfat.

i was wondering if you could give your opinion on my plan( to reach upto 250 - 260 pounds) in the next 18 to 24 months.

was thinking of blasting and cruising at around 
*Blast*
week 1 to 6  
Sustanon250 1000mg/week
Deca durabolin 400mg/week
Hcg 1000iu/week + Femara(letrozole) 2.5 mg eod
week 7 to 12 
Sustanon250 1500mg/week
Deca durabolin 600mg
Hcg 1000iu/week + Femara(letrozole) 2.5 mg eod
*Cruise*
13 to 20 weeks
Sustanon250 mg/week
Hcg 1000iu/week + Femara(letrozole) 2.5 mg eod.
*Then repeat
untill i reach your target body wt*
i can tolerate these dosages very well, my blood work has come up good in the past, and i grow very well on these dosages.

i eat around 500grams of protien
180 grams of fats , 225 to 300 grams of carbs every day.
along with all the health supplements needed by todays bodybuilders ( cardiovascular aids, liver aids etc)

however i have always done cycle on and total cycle off +  pct(draw back was to loose muscle mass during off time ... like 4 step forward and 1.5 step back ward).... this is the first time i am doing the Blast and Cruise method.....

my other que is do you think i will be needing to up my dosages... in the subsequent blast and cruise due to some "test tolerance".

wud appreciate your advice
thank you


----------



## ASHOP

Big A said:


> Go to www.professionalmuscle.com in the Article's forum, read the sticky with the same name as this thread. Lots of Q & A there plus if you do a search, there's tons of info on this type of training there.



If I cant find the info I'm looking for thats where I go to search the articles and forums.


----------



## PRIDE

Great read for beginners, as well as those looking to get a better perspective on training!


----------



## Ozman

Very detailed and clear information, Thanks.


----------

